# Increased blood glucose levels



## dplay (May 1, 2011)

I know I have read about this before but my memory isn't what it was 

I am a regular runner in my last 2 races I have had problems with my blood sugar readings going through the roof during the races despite starting at a level of around 6.3. Both races have been warm, my legs tighten and I just don't have any energy I got round both races a 10k and a 1/3rd marathon but on checking at the finish my readings were 20+. 

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like you may not have sufficient circulating insulin - how long after eating/injecting do you start the races? I would aim for around 90 minutes to get my food digesting and insulin peaking at the right time. I usually end a run higher than I start it on, although only by a couple of mmol/l. If your legs tighten and you lack energy, again this would suggest not enough circulating insulin. Stress/excitement may also cause your levels to rise, and of course any carbs you consume on the way round. I'm afraid it's very much individual experimentation though - I have known of people running entire marathons without insulin and many people need to reduce pre-run insulin doses, but that wouldn't work for me at all!


----------



## lucy123 (May 1, 2011)

Well done on the running - I am afraid I can't help much as I have the complete opposite problem - sugars go low as soon as finish running but I am a 'special' type 2. I haven't heard of sugars raising but I am sure someone will have done.  A silly question I know but you aren't carbing up before you run are you?


----------



## Pigeon (May 1, 2011)

Hi there,

Nice to hear from another runner. I have done a few races, and am gradually getting better BG control, although it's far from perfect! The thing I've found is that if I'm running fairly hard (e.g. fast or a hilly route) or have lots of adrenaline (e.g. race day nerves) then my BG will go up as I run, so now I take an extra unit of quick acting insulin beforehand -seems counter intuitive, I know, but it stops the readings going sky high like you say. I carry sweets with me just in case BG then goes too low.

What do you do with your basal insulin on race days? I used to halve it, but now I think that's too much of a decrease - I'd do more like a 20-30% reduction in Levemir on the morning of a long run.

Have you read "The diabetic athlete's handbook" by Sheri Colberg? It's got some good explanations of why BG sometimes increased when exercising, and suggestions of different ways to deal with it. Hope that helps slightly, I'm sure some more runners will be along with their suggestions soon.


----------



## dplay (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info, today I had a bowl of porridge at 9am with my usual dose of Humalog then nothing else before the race. The race start was 2pm, pre race my BG was 6.3 I had a jelly baby pre start and another after 2 miles or so. It was a hilly start and warm day. Post race my BG was 21! and I had a terrible race. Things are now settled back down to 6.3 even though I'm still a bit de hydrated.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2011)

dplay said:


> Thanks for the info, today I had a bowl of porridge at 9am with my usual dose of Humalog then nothing else before the race. The race start was 2pm, pre race my BG was 6.3 I had a jelly baby pre start and another after 2 miles or so. It was a hilly start and warm day. Post race my BG was 21! and I had a terrible race. Things are now settled back down to 6.3 even though I'm still a bit de hydrated.



Personally, I would have had something to eat and an injection at around 12-12:30. Before diabetes I could happily run 20 miles 'on empty', with nothing to eat beforehand (I used to have a huge feast afterwards), but now wouldn't get away with it. Trial and error, unfortunately, and race days do tend to break the pattern you have established on training days with lots of different factors - getting there, hanging around, dealing with changes of pace in a crowd. Sometimes of course we just have a rotten race, diabetes or not  Hope the next one goes much better!


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2011)

p.s. Doing regular Park Runs might help you work out a strategy with less pressure: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=8800


----------



## dplay (May 1, 2011)

Thanks again, I do Park Run fairly regularily, I train 4 to 5 times a week a couple of 7 milers and the rest a mix of steady / quick 2 to 3 milers. My training runs are mostly on an evening and I don't have any BG 'problems'. Got a 6 mile race tuesday night so see how that goes, next day race is a 9am 10k in 2 weeks so hopefully can be sorted by then


----------



## dplay (May 5, 2011)

Thanks again for all the info, I set a PB tuesday night. I had a BG of 6 pre race had a banana and 4 units at the finish BG was 12 so a bit high but felt ok so next time a banana and 5 units should have me on the right track so to speak. Big season ahead hopefully with a few more PBs


----------



## dplay (May 8, 2011)

Seem to be getting there now, had a BG of 6 before I ran today, ate a banana and 3 units of Humalog. Did 6 miles steady but hilly route BG on return 7, fell a bit after but soon sorted with a cuppa and some toast. Doing The Jane Tomlinson Hull 10k next Sunday so hopefully will be sorted for that.


----------

